# Has anyone ever gotten a job after years of being unemployed?



## another1

Just wondering if this is even possible, especially if you're older. And not counting having a friend/relative get you the job.


----------



## blc1

I know how demoralizing it is to be unemployed for long periods of time and the added difficulty social anxiety brings in applying for work in an already dwindling job market. I'm sorry you are in this situation. At 22 I got a job after 2+ years of unemployment working in the telecommunications department for a logistics company. Unfortunately that lasted only six months, after which I was again unemployed for a full year. Over the course of this year I've had a few short term assignments through a temp agency while continuing to search for full time work to no avail. I advise consulting with a reputable temp agency; it has helped me despite the disappointing factor of being very short term. If walking into businesses and asking if they're hiring is too anxiety inducing for you as it is for me, you can try calling random business listings in the phone book to see who is hiring. That helped to land me some interviews. I sincerely hope you find something soon and I am wishing you the best.


----------



## Blue Dino

Yeah, I would like to know this too. I'm kinda stuck in a similar situation. So you're not alone. Though I would think one should still be able to land a job in a retail or fastfood joint if you apply in enough places everywhere, as long as you don't have a criminal history or drug problem. 

Know someone who got job in a grocery chain after years of unemployment. Now he's getting promoted pretty quick. Though his place has a very high turnover rate having constantly hiring felons and drugies as well. 

Maybe consider going to school to pursue in something? If you have money.


----------



## another1

I guess I was just curious if it could be done, since I almost never get a call after applying to many places and these places are fast food, grocery chains, big box stores, places that will hire bottom of the barrel kind of people, but these places don't even call me for some reason, even after applying multiple times to the same place. I don't get it. The very rare occurrence of an interview, something that comes once or twice a year, I always totally blow because I can't talk, it literally lasts about 5 minutes and of course never hear back. There have been a couple opportunities where I didn't even show up because I would start crying even before the interview has happened and then it's like I can't walk in looking bright red with red eyes, it looks so obvious and embarrassing. The stress and pressure of it has immobilized me, there were many months I couldn't even look at job ads because I would burst into tears or have an anxiety attack. Not to mention it's nearly impossible to apply to anything because 90% of ads specifically state they only want outgoing, talkative people and "super fun" people and I've even seen in all caps "no shy people" followed by lots of exclamation marks to really drive home the point.. It's just so depressing, yet understandable, who would want to hire a person that makes customers feel uncomfortable? 

I've looked into so many self employment options, I've tried to learn computer related stuff, but I'm not good at that and don't like it . I try selling stuff online but I barely break even and have been losing money with that. I have no creative ability, I've tried writing, no good at that either. Can't cook very well. I really don't have any talent or skill which sucks. I've tried to think of so many things and have failed at everything, including school. Couldn't handle going to school because I couldn't talk, had no one to help me, it's so hard having to do it all yourself while everyone else is off in study groups helping each other and getting good grades. I tried online classes, but you can only go so far with that till you have to take classes at the campus. Plus an online degree is just a joke to employers so I don't see the point of doing it entirely online anyway. I've wasted so much money on school and failed money making ideas and have nothing to show for it. I have no one in my life except my parents and I need to get a job because I can't live off them forever so it's back to job hunting for a job I won't like and fear I will be stuck in for the rest of my life :bah 

(guess I just needed to vent, I don't really know what answers I could find here) 

(and I have tried medication, but it doesn't seem strong enough for what I have)


----------



## another1

The worst part of it is, even if I were given a job, I don't think I could even handle it.


----------



## blc1

All of my sympathy. I feel branded by huge unemployment gaps; the amount of interest prospective employers show in me should be somewhat proportional to the work experience/recommendations I have and the effort I put into finding work, but it isn't. Besides not being especially aggressive and persistent, I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I have had 10-15 interviews in the past year and there is always someone more qualified or charismatic. When you have a large gap others automatically assume a lack of diligence on your part or ineffective networking. Maybe that is partially true for me, but I still don't think it should be this hard to find a low skilled position. I tend to think if it wasn't for anxiety and a self defeating outlook I might have a full time job; I really don't know how much of this is due to me and how much it is due to a horrendous job market. Also, I have not cried before an interview but I probably would if it wasn't for the emotional paralysis that kind of social situation induces. I do, however, blush and shake Unfortunately I've never had an interview that exceeded 5 -10 minutes either most likely because I don't know how to be interactive. I simply answer the questions posed to me in a very mechanical way. It's terrible struggling for work.

Oh, my mother became a saleswoman after 18 years of unemployment. My father left her with nothing and she became a co-owner of a consignment store, then she lost that and took to selling furniture. Now she does bookkeeping part time.


----------



## another1

I appreciate your sympathy and responses. I guess there is still some hope. Nice to know others have had short interviews, because always when I've had to wait, i would be sitting there for 15-20 minutes and when it's my turn it's already over after just a few minutes. I really don't even have much to tell them. I get very shaky during the interview too. And that is great that your parents were able to find work after so many years, but they probably didn't have the social skills of a door nob. As long as you can talk your way through an interview it probably doesn't even matter how long you've been unemployed. I think all employers are looking for is someone who can talk...and talk and talk. :blah


----------



## Perkins

I got my first job recently and I'm 23. Though I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up being terminated or just quit.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Yes i've gotten a job after years of being unemployed .


----------



## blueidealist26

I know someone who was unemployed for almost two years, only got I think one interview during that year and a half-ish, and then recently got a job.


----------



## Tinydancer20

You said employers dont take online degree seriously- well I got an online degree from a school that had a physical location, so basically the degree is just as good as a regular campus degree. It also doesn't say anywhere on the diploma that all my classes were attended online. You may be able to find a school like this that has an actual physical location that also offers an online program, if you are wanting a degree. I attended school physically for 2 yrs out of the 4, and when I started going online my grades improved because it was much less stressful for me.

I don't have a job right now but I also have only applied to 2 places and have zero experience, at least not at related to the field I majored in. Most places seem to want at least a year experience-great. How am I supposed to get that experience? I looked into some internships but since I've graduated, some places don't even want graduates as interns, so that doesn't help my position. I'm sure for anyone this is all nerve wracking enough but having anxiety about it makes it ten times worse for us. It prevents me from just doing things instead of worrying constantly and freaking out. So exhausting .


----------



## Steinerz

another1 said:


> The worst part of it is, even if I were given a job, I don't think I could even handle it.


Yeah, this. I am highly aware of my inaptitude with anything. Along with SA of course. People would have to be crazy to hire me.


----------



## moonlite

I've been unemployed for years plus I don't even have any references so it seems there is no hope of getting a job unless it's through an employment agency, but a temp job isn't much good because you can't move on in life such as getting a house or apartment when you don't even have a permenant job.


----------



## brettfavre4life

I did. I was unemployed for nearly 3 full years, starting when I was 23. I quit a decent job as a marketing assistant after only one year of working there, and that made me feel even worse when I was feeling down about being unemployed. I quit that job to go back to school, but that didn't work out as planned and I was left unemployed _and_ not going to school.

Then I luckily got a decent job at a law firm a few miles away after seeing the posting online. Now I've been there for a few years and have a lot more options for other jobs.

I know how much it sucks to be unemployed for a long period of time. Keep your head up hopefully something will come along.


----------



## Adiabatic

Don't bother filling out applications. Those websites can yield 100+ people applying within a week; no one has the patience to go through all 100 and find the 'best' candidate; they're just going to pick the first two or three, interview them, and call it a day or pick the next three if the first set didn't work out. 

When I was unemployed I must have applied for 5-20 jobs a day, every day, for an entire year. This only resulted in three interviews, one from a recruitor, one from my resume being online, and one from my showing up to a facility with my resume in hand. The recruiting agency was the one that succeeded in getting me my first job out of college, though I was grossly over qualified but that's a story for another day. Point is, I would bet good money no one ever read my resume or cover letter when I applied to those 500+ job postings. The only reason I found my first job, or the interviews, or my current position, is because they found me. In the case of my current job, I became certified in the engineering program that they use and my name and address are in a database online for all users to access, making it easy to find new people to replace old employees (which I did).

If you do not have access to any kind of certification, I would suggest printing your resume (several copies) and walking to nearby businesses that you have a good feeling need help. It shouldn't be hard to find a place like a grocery store since they are always gaining and losing employees. Ask to see the manager or human resources person for a job and give them your resume. I can pretty much guarantee they will at least call you.

You have to get around the fact that people are inherently lazy. By giving your resume to the manager, you have eliminated more than half the work; now he doesn't have to start the computer, make the request for a job posting, send it to HR, get it approved, then weed through applications and set up 3-5 interviews; instead he can just call you and arrange for one interview. The risk on his part is minimal in terms of time wasted, versus massive for the process outlined above.

Of course this all makes sense to me so it may be the world operates completely randomly and without logic.


----------



## boas

I've never had a job of any kind. Got two years left at university and during that time I desperately need to add some references to my CV, else I'm pretty much ****ed. I mean, I'll do volunteer work if I find any. I applied for charity shops over the summer and had no responses. I just want to get a ****ing foot on the ladder, which seems impossible.


----------



## ineverwipe

I've been unemployed for about 4 years. And no good work references because i end up quitting because of my anxiety and irrational thoughts. But I did just get a job that i started today actually. My dad had the job before me, my dad's moving so i took over. Now it MIGHT be because of my dad, or maybe my grandpa who is on the board of trustees. But my boss did tell me they were glad that someone wanted to take the job without them having to put an ad out for the position. I think it was just a "right place, right time" type of thing. But family may have had something to do with it i dont know lol.

So it IS possible, but it took me 4 years of no work to get lucky and land this position


----------



## kessler

I'm in the same situation. Constantly get told I don't have the experience but how am I meant to get the experience if nobody will give me the opportunity to gain it.

It's so frustrating and soul destroying taking your time to apply for job after job only to get rejected or worse get no response at all. Friends and family keep saying keep going, something will come up but unless you have experienced it yourself I don't think people realise quite how depressing a situation it can be.


----------



## ladyofsolitude

Yes. I just got hired for a job (I start next week), and I'd been unemployed for almost two years. Keep at it and try not to get discouraged. Something will come up. Good luck!


----------



## dezza

I had been unemployed for 2 years before I started working. I disliked it at first, then over time I started to enjoy it, and now I love where I work. One day want to run a company of my own. Never give up. You may get shot down a number of times but the end result proves how much it's really worth.


----------



## lonelywoman

Ive been unemployed from 19 until 25 due to SA. Than i started doing 2 volunteerjobs, which i have been doing for over a year now. My therapist adviced me to do that, cause being employed for such a long term, even though it is not paid, gives a good impression. 

Im busy looking for a paid job, but its very hard these days. Some job agencys have called me back, telling me they had some job for me ( which i didnt want, cause sales on the phone) or told me the job was allready filled and that i was too late at calling back. And that they had wanted to send me to the company for an interview.

So my point is, because i do volunteerjobs, there are recruiters who do see some potential in me. I would advice u to do the same. There are so many companys looking for volunteers and u will easily get a chance, cause its not paid. Seeing that u have been busy gives a good impression.


----------



## Sargen

I was a hermit for 4 years unemployed, and I managed to get a job. I didn't tell the prospective job that I had not been working. I had 2 years volunteering I put down and I fudged the rest.


----------



## mike91

I got my 2nd job because my brother work there if he did not I still would not have a job


----------



## blueidealist26

lonelywoman said:


> Ive been unemployed from 19 until 25 due to SA. Than i started doing 2 volunteerjobs, which i have been doing for over a year now. My therapist adviced me to do that, cause being employed for such a long term, even though it is not paid, gives a good impression.
> 
> Im busy looking for a paid job, but its very hard these days. Some job agencys have called me back, telling me they had some job for me ( which i didnt want, cause sales on the phone) or told me the job was allready filled and that i was too late at calling back. And that they had wanted to send me to the company for an interview.
> 
> So my point is, because i do volunteerjobs, there are recruiters who do see some potential in me. I would advice u to do the same. There are so many companys looking for volunteers and u will easily get a chance, cause its not paid. Seeing that u have been busy gives a good impression.


Yeah, volunteering is a good idea. I've used it to fill gaps of 3-5 months.


----------

